# P 22 Holster



## pdsniper (Apr 11, 2017)

What Do you guys think this was my first try built it for a member on this site for his Ruger SR 22 to wear in his boat while fishing for shooting snakes, I angled it back so it would not push up and into his side while in a seated position, think I'm going to have to make one now for my P 22 Walther  they seem to have the same basic foot print


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 11, 2017)

That actually came out very nice for a first! Good job Sir!


----------



## pdsniper (Apr 11, 2017)

yea I get lucky every once in a while, it was a sweet little rig, I guess practice makes perfect lol


----------



## mudcreek (Apr 16, 2017)

I think its a work of art, specially since its hanging on MY belt. Perfect stitching, perfect everything!


----------



## pdsniper (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks Buddy I'm glad your happy with it and I hope you get many years of service out of it


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 17, 2017)

That's a sharp holster.


----------



## 4HAND (May 8, 2017)

Man that's a fine holster.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2017)

I have the same pistol.


----------



## SEGeorgia10mm (May 12, 2017)

Dang man that looks good.


----------



## tallen92 (Aug 29, 2017)

I've got to have one for mine! looked this weekend and couldn't find anything for the p22 i like.


----------



## tallen92 (Aug 29, 2017)

Also looking for one to fit a judge public defender (polymer)


----------



## Kowtown (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice work....

I like the way you have it canted for comfort while sitting...

Sitting is one of my best things...


----------



## mudcreek (Aug 30, 2017)

I am trying to catch up with pd sniper right now to order a holster for a taurus 94. This guy does great work. I have 3 of his holsters now!


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 1, 2017)

I just got back from Texas with my Airboat doing SAR work my Dep Chief and my rescue swimmer that crews with me on the boat who also is a police officer at my pd went with me out there its a huge mess out there any way I'm back for now so give me a call


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 1, 2017)

I will holler. I figgered that's where you were. Bless you


----------

